# A question about tetracycline



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

I am looking to keep some basic antibiotics on hand for my mice, I am extremely paranoid, and want to get this right the first time. Have been looking into this a bit: http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm . now the dosage on tetracycline listed in the chart for powder capsules is 500mg per capsule. These packets (link below) are 250mg/packet. Outside of the dosage listing, is there anything else I need to be looking at here? suspension/cutting agents or whatever? Or might I just be able to continue following the directions in the spreadsheet for basic treatment? I would be only pulling this out for respiratory infections or suspected uti's.

http://www.allivet.com/p-6580-fish-cycl ... oCYQrw_wcB


----------

